# Blood near my cat's ear!



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello,

Today when I came home from work, I noticed a small spot near my baby Oreo's ear with blood on it. I pretty much notice everything and it was not on her ear this morning. The blood is not oozing out, it is just a red spot and I was wondering what it could be. The only thing I can think of is that she and her kitty sister, Little Pumpkin may have gotten into a tumble and maybe she got hurt? They have been rough fighting a lot lately. Also, I do not think it would be ear mites because there is no coffee grind black stuff in her ear. She is not scratching her ear and she is running around the house chasing her ball and Little Pumpkin so she does not appear distressed or in pain. She is currently on a medication called Doxycycline 100mg to treat a microplasma bacterial infection, could this be a side effect? I also have a flush medication called Pharmaseb used to treat her feline acne for 5 days, which according to the bottle it is an antifungal and antimicrobial cleansing solution (but I never used it by her ear, it was for under her mouth and chin area). The last time I used it on Oreo was about a week ago. Would this be ok to clean her wound with too? Below is a pic of my baby's wound. Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks like a bite wound. If you have some Polysporin or Polytopic, put a little on it. It will probably scab over in a day or two if that's what I think it is.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok I have neosporin, would that work? I cannot believe she has a bite wound from my Little Pumpkin! This has never happened before, maybe I need to refill the Feliway diffuser I have (which lasts 4 weeks). Tomorrow will be four weeks since I plugged it in. It is near empty and they have been fighting more than usual. **** cats!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Neosporin would be fine as it's an antibacterial like Polysporin. Found a link: 
How to Treat Cat Injuries With Neosporin | eHow.com

Keep an eye on it that it isn't getting infected or an abscess developing. If that happens, take her to the vet right away.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok I did that and I had seen another site that explained how to use the Neosporin. I still cannot believe that my Little Pumpkin could do such a thing to my baby Oreo! I just put a new refill of Feliway into the diffuser. I am hoping this calms them down. I never have seen blood on any of my cats before. I will continue to keep monitoring Oreo. It's a good thing it's the weekend so I will be home to take care of my baby. Thanks for your advice!


----------

